# Apple TV update



## crawford (Oct 8, 2005)

I ordered AppleTV on the date it was announced back in January and, like everyone else, have been waiting patiently for it to ship. But since January my credit card expired and I now have a new expiry date. I didn't think to let Apple know about the change, so when they tried to process the payment it was declined and they called me about it this afternoon. 

In my experience, cards are only charged when an item is about to ship. Could this mean that the release is imminent? I asked the customer service rep that called me and he said "the device is scheduled to ship on March 20, but there is a possibility that Apple will ship them sooner than the scheduled date." 

Sounds like a strong possibility to me; what do others think?


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

According to what I've been reading, the Apple TV is due this week.


----------



## genexxa (Jun 10, 2006)

Hurry Up!!!


----------



## crawford (Oct 8, 2005)

Mine has shipped (finally).


----------



## genexxa (Jun 10, 2006)

You are lucky... I'm still waiting for a shipping confirmation!!


----------



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

any word as to when they will be in stores (apple or other?)

daniel

--------
http://www.thetvaddict.com


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

So, given that the sale of visual media outside the USA is sparse (at best), what's the big deal about Apple TV for you guys? Looking at this picture:










There's not much that applies outside of Canada that - to me -- justifies the price. I know you can rip DVDs onto your Mac's drive to be viewed via Apple TV, control your music with Apple TV, and a few other types of media, but...? At _CA$349.00_, I'm not seeing the ginormous draw at this time. Others -- those in the USA where there is SERIOUS film and TV content to be purchased -- think it'll rule all. It might, but not unless the content is granted by the studios and networks for wider distribution.

http://www.computerworld.com/action...xonomyId=12&articleId=9013422&intsrc=hm_topic
http://www.nasdaq.com/aspxcontent/N...eadlinereturnpage=http://www.international.na
http://www.marketwatch.com/news/sto...4F2E-8F24-09CF5839966E}&siteid=yhoo&dist=yhoo
http://www.macworld.co.uk/news/index.cfm?RSS&newsID=17533


----------



## normcorriveau (Dec 6, 2005)

For me the appeal is video podcasts. I subscribe to several that I tend to watch on my MacBook Pro sitting in my living room with the TV on (with CNN on with sound off). It will be very nice to have these podcasts synched with the Apple TV automatically and then be able to watch them on the "big screen."

Norm


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

ncorriveau said:


> For me the appeal is video podcasts. I subscribe to several that I tend to watch on my MacBook Pro sitting in my living room with the TV on (with CNN on with sound off). It will be very nice to have these podcasts synched with the Apple TV automatically and then be able to watch them on the "big screen."


Hey, if you can justify the expense and afford it, great. But, there is also this for your MacBook Pro (see attached).

Like, I'm all for Apple TV... when the content is here. Until then, it seems fairly niche and I was surprised at the response to it from Canadians here in this thread!


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

I think the AppleTV is going to be pretty big. There's lots of uses for it.. and lots of ways to get content. If it's not being supplied by Apple, or anyone else.. there's lots of alternatives. When people want something, they get it.

I'm not condoning it. But, there's plenty of ways to get iPod content, without searching too hard.


----------



## macmac (Oct 22, 2006)

I also don't see the appeal at this time. Besides, there are a plethora of video stores around town.


----------



## genexxa (Jun 10, 2006)

For me it's gonna be a way to listen my music in the living room on my sound system... I don't have a laptop so I can't use Airport Express with airtunes... and all my Dvds and photos are on my iMac which is in another room...


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

Macaholic said:


> So, given that the sale of visual media outside the USA is sparse (at best), what's the big deal about Apple TV for you guys?


As a family man, I can say the Apple TV will be my "year 2000" version of the slide projector. Instead of being huddled around a computer screen, we can watch the home movies and pictures on the big screen. The fact we can have unfettered full access to our music and DVD libraries is just a nice plus.

Besides, even though we might not yet have all the video content of the U.S. iTunes, that doesn't stop anybody from buying said content.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Yes. If one has "rolled their own library", then it's a option. Heck, we've got a Mac Mini in the living room that we use for music and DVD playback, hooked to a 27" TV and I control it with a Keyspan Digital Media Remote! We've bought many hundreds of dollars of music from the iTMS. So, I totally see the value. But, how many people are "there" on their own?? It's the back-end that -- for non-USA residents -- is still immature for visual content. It'll come! 

Yes, BjornBro, we do likewise. We have about 5,000 digital photos of our life and pre-history that float by as a screensaver. I'm with ya!

I guess I should clarify that I don't see Apple TV gaining *widespread success* outside the USA until the content arrives. Like, look at us! Not only are we savvy computer users, attuned to media creation/consumption, but we're even a smaller percentage of Mac users who loiter around online forums!  _"The Masses"_ might be challenged by Apple TV pending a flood of easily downloadable visual content.

Anyhoo. No biggie. Just my







By all means, enjoy your Apple TVs, gang!


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

AppleTV sounds cool enough, but I am wating for Slingcatcher from Sling Media to arrive sometime this year, before making any purchase. Plus, it will be about $100 cheaper. And Sling now supports Mac.


----------



## focal (Jan 7, 2003)

*appeal for Canadian*

appeal definitely goes up if you have the elgato eyeTV for your Mac....also having a friend set up a US account helped a lot also

but I'm just looking forward to the higher quality I'll get compared to my current Elgato EyeHome


----------



## Greenlion (Nov 19, 2002)

genexxa said:


> For me it's gonna be a way to listen my music in the living room on my sound system... I don't have a laptop so I can't use Airport Express with airtunes... and all my Dvds and photos are on my iMac which is in another room...


I don't understand why u need a laptop to use Airport Express?

Or do you mean your iMac doesn't have Airport?


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Greenlion said:


> I don't understand why u need a laptop to use Airport Express?
> 
> Or do you mean your iMac doesn't have Airport?



Well, you don't need a laptop to use the AirPort Express, and all of the Intel iMacs (save the 17" base model) come with AirPort built-in. I'm assuming he's referring to using a laptop to control the AirTunes music.


----------



## genexxa (Jun 10, 2006)

Yes I'm talking about airtunes...sorry


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

/


----------



## genexxa (Jun 10, 2006)

HowEver said:


> If your iMac has an Airport card in it, you can control the Airport Express/Airtunes.


I know... the fact is that my iMac is upstairs and I don't want to climb up to change a single song on my sound system in the living room...


----------



## crawford (Oct 8, 2005)

genexxa said:


> I know... the fact is that my iMac is upstairs and I don't want to climb up to change a single song on my sound system in the living room...


This will be my primary use for AppleTV. I don't really have any intention of purchasing TV shows or movies from the iTunes store, even if it were an option for me. 

I also notice that even though AppleTV doesn't play divx files (of which i have many), Quicktime now offers the option to export divx files to AppleTV. This is a change in the newest version. I tried with one file and I couldn't really tell the difference between the divx and the m4a. I'll have to do a little bit more investigation...


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

If you just want to stream audio try looking at the Roku Soundbridge devices. They talk directly to your iTunes library on your PC/Mac and display the song info on their LCD display. You can browse your library the same way you can on an iPod (Artist, Playlists, Genre etc) and can work wirelessly if you like. I've got two of them in my house streaming audio upstairs or in the media room and since my DVD library is too large to really fit on a hard drive I'll likely not get the AppleTV just yet...though its a cool device for sure.


----------



## focal (Jan 7, 2003)

elgato's eyehome is solid for music, but so so with video streaming...their photo/slide show is pretty low res...

cheap as a refurb from Elgato's site.


----------



## louiselastic (Mar 20, 2007)

I have my Apple TV delivered today, the Interface looks cool but a bit heavy when you want to put it in your bag


----------



## Greenlion (Nov 19, 2002)

*Now that, I understand!*



genexxa said:


> I know... the fact is that my iMac is upstairs and I don't want to climb up to change a single song on my sound system in the living room...


No stairs at my place and I still hate getting up to change the tunes.


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

Walt Mossberg's reviw:
http://ptech.wsj.com/archive/solution-20070321.html


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

Firt Unboxing Pics!

http://gizmodo.com/gadgets/home-entertainment/appletv-first-unboxing-246057.php

!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

First Video of it in use!

http://gizmodo.com/gadgets/apple-tv/first-video-setting-up-apple-tv-246124.php

!!!!!!!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## bandersnatch (Dec 26, 2004)

mikeinmontreal said:


> AppleTV sounds cool enough, but I am wating for Slingcatcher from Sling Media to arrive sometime this year, before making any purchase. Plus, it will be about $100 cheaper. And Sling now supports Mac.


Same here. Completely media-agnostic and cheaper than Apple TV. SOLD!

(unless a whole slew of hacks/mods that come out for Apple TV that impress me)

Also FYI, I've been reading Slingcatcher should be out approx late spring / early summer 2007.


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

The sooner, the better. Streaming seems the way to go this year. Sony seems to be beefing up on their LocationFree systems, integrating the PSP and PS3. I had bought an Archos Wifi because it had a 4.3-inch wide touchscreen, was compatible with Divx files and had streaming capabilities, but alas, it didn't work at all with the Mac platform. But those type of streaming media players are going to slowly trickle out I believe.


----------



## Bighead (May 3, 2005)

Woo Hooo!

Finally, I can sync porn flicks between my Mac and the HD TV! Awesome! :clap: :clap: :clap: 

To quote Mister Mossberg, "Apple TV is a very well-designed product that easily brings the computer and the TV together."


----------



## harzack86 (Jan 30, 2005)

Even without itunes content for it in Canada (and not everyone is ready to pay xx$ for a TV serie episode or a movie when we already pay for them with a TV subscription and have a PVR), I can see some benefit to buy an apple TV:
- not as expensive as a mac mini or a laptop to hook up to your TV and see your digital content there, so it's wise if you don't need a laptop or extra mini or can't justify the expense
- remove the risks for "little ones" to handles, scratch and break their DVD's as their movies would safely be stored on the remote Mac.

I also hope some improvements will soon be added to iTunes, in order to be able to sort movies by categories for instance, or to set up some security (i.e. movies rated for 13 and more can't be accessed without a password or something like that).

My $0.02 worth anyway


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

harzack86 said:


> My $0.02 worth anyway


And a good







they are. Some good points! :clap:


----------



## mcdermij (Oct 13, 2006)

I was just saying to my roommate they need to have a movie sorter of some kind in itunes. Or a progam to rip our already paid for DVD's onto itunes....but I'm sure that will never happen, especially when Apple is still trying to sign the remaining major companies.


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

Try HandBrake. Than you can watch those DVDs on your AppleTV


----------



## NewGuy (Jun 23, 2005)

harzack86 said:


> - not as expensive as a mac mini or a laptop to hook up to your TV and see your digital content there, so it's wise if you don't need a laptop or extra mini or can't justify the expense
> - remove the risks for "little ones" to handles, scratch and break their DVD's as their movies would safely be stored on the remote Mac.


Same reasons for me, especially the 2nd. Well said...


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

HowEver said:


> If your iMac has an Airport card in it, you can control the Airport Express/Airtunes.


Even better, if you have an Airport express, plug a Keyspan Express dock in to the USB port, and control Airtunes from your living room $60.
http://www.keyspan.com/products/usb/urm17a/
Downside is that you don't know what is set to play next, etc, but pretty handy nonetheless.


You also don't require an 802.11(Airport) card to control the Airport Express. There are other tools out there for configuration via the ethernet jack. I think so long as you set it to connect to a wireless router of some kind, and enable Airtunes, you are in business.


----------



## harzack86 (Jan 30, 2005)

jicon said:


> Even better, if you have an Airport express, plug a Keyspan Express dock in to the USB port, and control Airtunes from your living room $60.
> http://www.keyspan.com/products/usb/urm17a/
> Downside is that you don't know what is set to play next, etc, but pretty handy nonetheless.


For this, I'm using Salling Clicker on my good old Palm Tungsten C which is hooked to the wireless network, so it works everywhere (almost) in the house, and I can see or chose what to play next. The only drawback is that the Tungsten C doesn't support WPA encryption


----------



## MacAddict (Jan 29, 2006)

The part that really gets under my skin is the fact that Microsoft can work on their Windows Vista Media Centre Edition where you are able to schedule recordings of TV programs/Movies and then burn them to DVDs for posterity. What is it about Steve Jobs that he can't produce something similar only in Apple's inimitable fashion ? Why does he fall way short of what M$ has produced just to be able to increase the revenues of his iTunes Store ? Even Elgado's EyeTV is able to do better, although admittedly only with OTA HDTV. None of this HDTV media comes cheap, so why are we always being short-changed when it comes to the way we wish to utilise this technology ?


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

Now that it seems iTunes is going to play a large role in the video content on our computers...how long before they change the name to iMedia etc?


----------

